# Uses for lime jelly?



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

A coworker gave me lots of little limes and I made lime jelly, the problem is that the jelly is REALLY limey/tart. I did add lots of sugar, it is sweet enough but it has a strong lime taste and I am wondering how I can use it - any ideas?

Thanks,
Alison


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

How about using it in a cooking sauce/glaze for chicken, pork, fish/shrimp? Sweet-sour with some rice vinegar, serve with rice. My last batch of orange marmalade came out soupy, so I've been experimenting with that, sprinkled with soy sauce and sesame seeds. 

Thumbprint cookies, or sandwiched sugar cookies.
Mix with whipped cream & serve on pound cake. Plain filling for cake.
Ice cream topping (coconut, vanilla, banana, rum) is my weakness, now I'm on to black walnut that's such a delicious combination I thought of stocking the deep freeze with it while my coffee was brewing this morning.


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

It IS such a strong thing. I eat it in tiny teaspoons on my cheeseboards with olives. I also like to melt it and brush it onto butter or citrus cakes or use it as a glaze for tarts. So good brushed onto chicken with a little butter melted into it. Foil over to prevent from burning, obviously. Makes a delicious crisp limey glaze. Especially good on tacos with coriander [cilantro].


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks, I like those ideas


----------



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

Put in blender, add tequila and triple sec and ice. Have a party


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I almost think you could forgo the triple sec with this stuff, lol Now at least my kids might want it..


----------

